

SOPA is not dead — now it is an Executive Order - jstedfast
http://jdnash.com/2012/09/sopa-is-not-dead-now-it-is-an-executive-order/

======
tptacek
Unbelievable. Can't even get the fucking acronyms right.

SOPA is the "Stop Online Piracy Act". SOPA expanded criminal liability for
copyright infringement and provided new tools for rightsholders to shut down
suspected infringing services.

The executive order discussed in the WaPo article regards CISPA. CISPA has
nothing at all to do with SOPA. CISPA would have allowed providers extended
protection from civil liability if they shared information about network
attacks with other providers and with the government; equally importantly,
CISPA allowed _the government_ to share information about network attacks with
providers, which is something it has no effective way of lawfully doing now.

CISPA has so little to do with copyright and piracy that the draft of CISPA
that the House passed explicitly exempted IPR breaches of all sorts from the
mechanism. But that doesn't stop the Internet from rolling all these policy
issues into a single ball and yelling at it.

The EO Obama signed does even less than CISPA; an EO can't provide liability
shields to private companies. Mostly, the new EO just tells the various
federal bureaucracies to pretend to that they're actually doing something to
improve the security of our swiss-cheesed government IT systems.

~~~
Locke1689
It's fairly clear the SOPA/CISPA anger was a lot of bandwagoning when many of
the opponents don't even know what it said.

------
felanthropop
wash post link on that page is dead, so... useless.

but here is something: [http://www.federalnewsradio.com/473/3056196/White-
House-test...](http://www.federalnewsradio.com/473/3056196/White-House-
testing-approach-called-for-in-draft-cyber-order-)

Which linked to this which scares me. A new CMM from may that deals with
energy. CMM red tape didn't save contractors from fucking up the shuttle
program- how is it going to help our power plants from being "hacker safe"?
[http://energy.gov/sites/prod/files/Electricity%20Subsector%2...](http://energy.gov/sites/prod/files/Electricity%20Subsector%20Cybersecurity%20Capabilities%20Maturity%20Model%20%28ES-C2M2%29%20-%20May%202012.pdf)

